# libreoffice: incorporare video

## cloc3

ho compilato libreoffice con la flag vlc, ma quando cerco di incorporare un video mp4 (menu inserisci -> Audio o Video -> seleziona file), mi esce una finestra di dialogo con il messaggio "Il formato del file non è supportato".

come mai?

cosa si può fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non e' che ti serve anche la use flag gstreamer?

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non e' che ti serve anche la use flag gstreamer?

 

sgrunt.

sto già ricompilando. poi ti dico.

per intanto, a cosa serve la flag vlc?

```

cloc3@cloc3Lnv ~ euse -i vlc

...

[+ C    ] vlc

    app-office/libreoffice: Use media-video/vlc for video embedding

...

```

----------

## cloc3

sì. con gstreamer funziona.

ma per me è un baco.

decidano loro se è un problema dell'ebuild o upstream.

----------

